# An idea on coloring MP...



## Lane (Jan 25, 2008)

After needing a break from CP for a bit and wanting to do more kid friendly activities with my daughter before she goes back to school (She's been on winter break since Decmember, yr round school)

I am doing a lot of MP now with her help and all of my dyes are CP LabColors and I have a few dyes from Micheal's for MP... But I LOVE the two tone pigments you can buy online... But they cost too much and I don't have time to wait for them to get here...My daughter wants to make "prettier soap" for her friends when she goes back to school.

I use to be a HUGE make up fanatic. Huge. I have just about every single MAC pigment ever created in the year 2004 to 2005. http://www.maccosmetics.com/templates/p ... D=PROD1519

So finally my question hahaha  Would it be safe to use these pigments to color my MP? I mean, they have to be skin safe if you can wear them near your eyes.. Has anyone ever tried this?? AND I never double dipped into them, I am sooo paranoid about possibly contaminating my make up


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 25, 2008)

I am going to bet they are just mics blended w/ something to make them adhere (SP).


----------

